# WiFi Connectivity On-Board



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

New to living aboard and looking into WiFi connectivity. Our marina has Beacon WiFi but, apparently, our slip is too far away from the server/transmitter to pick up their WiFi signal. By way of an experiment we signed up for a 24 hour-1 day plan just to see if it would work and couldn't connect from the boat. Thinking about one of their antennas IOT extend the range but don't know it that will work either. Hate to invest the $ and have it not work. 

BL: Does anyone have any experience with Beacon WiFi's antennas and their effectiveness (or have any other experience with getting WiFi onto their boats?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

On board we mainly connect via our mobile phone plans which give us two gig a month free. I'm hard pressed to download more than that so it works well for us. 

Of course if we were out of Australia that would not be a viable option.


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

We were looking to using something like NETFLIX to watch a little TV - one source told me that a 'rule of thumb' was one GB per hour of viewing. Two one hour TV shows (PER MONTH) would bust 2GB in no time I'm afraid.


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

We have a Ubiquiti Bullet II wifi booster and are extremely happy with it. We pick up signals more than a mile away. The Bullet is run to a regular home router that is set up as a bridge allowing wireless access from any place on the boat. The basic setup is a 15 dbi antenna connected to the bullet, a cat 5 cable from the bullet to a poe injector, the poe is connected to the home router and to a dc source.


----------



## CapnChuck (Apr 4, 2013)

dave, A wifi extender will pull in signals from miles away if it is the right antenna and set up properly. Any limited paid wifi plan is going to eat you alive streaming videos. There are pre-made extender systems for a few hundred to $500.00. Or you can buy the pieces and put them together yourself for under a couple of hundred dollars. Have a look at the progress of our wifi set up, The Trawler Beach House: WiFi . We have added Verizon Mifi to the mix but only use it on a limited basis because of the data limits. Even our basic unit that we used early on will make a major improvement. Hope this helps. Chuck


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

Island time wifi sells all of the components you would need in one simple package at a reasonable price. They also come with easy to understand instructions Marine WiFi Systems


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

dave6330 said:


> We were looking to using something like NETFLIX to watch a little TV - one source told me that a 'rule of thumb' was one GB per hour of viewing. Two one hour TV shows (PER MONTH) would bust 2GB in no time I'm afraid.


good point but I've not the urge to watch TV on board ... maybe catch up with DVDs would be simpler.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

We use "the Bullet" available from Islandtime PC. I've used it on Beacon networks and it has increased our ability to connect considerably. Not only with Beacon but other wifi networks we would not be able to connect without some sort of booster aeriel and the Bullet is one of the best. I connect to a router so we can have more than one computer connected to the same account.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

dave6330;

Check yer guigs there. Mebbe run15 min. just ta see.I got nearer 100 meg/hr on my Verizon acct using netflix. 

regards,
paul


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

Just to clear up some things that have already been said. The ubiquity bullet II hp is what you will need it can be configured in several different ways but you will be using the bridge option in the setup utility. what you will call it is a high powered bridge. You will connect your bridge to the Beacon wifi network and it will deliver internet access to an onboard router. you will connect the bridge to the internet port on the onboard router. at this point you will be able to log in to your paid account at Beacon and then surf the internet through your onboard network. Your bridge will be mounted somewhere up in the rigging where it will have good line of sight to the access point. 

With this setup you will be able to connect to beacon with excellent signal strength. Depending on how many people are using beacons bandwidth you usually can do Netflix. suggest you have someone help you set things up.

oh yea you will also need an antenna for the bullet. Suggest something like a 9 db Omni. 

My point is that it will work if setup right. but there will be a learning curve.

good luck


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

deltaten said:


> dave6330;
> 
> Check yer guigs there. Mebbe run15 min. just ta see.I got nearer 100 meg/hr on my Verizon acct using netflix.
> 
> ...


WILCO. Once we get connectivity we'll be monitoring our usage VERY closely. Fo now, I have no experience with any of the on-line services, hulu, netflix or what ever else is out there. If netflix really does run for (roughly) 100 meg/hr, that'll be a big plus!


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

mitchbrown said:


> "suggest you have someone help you set things up...My point is that it will work if setup right. but there will be a learning curve.
> 
> good luck


You bet I will. I'll admit to being a digital caveman...not exactly savvy in all things electronic (yet).


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

If you are in a metropolitan area you can pick up TV signals to get the major networks with a cheap TV antenna.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

We use a system called Bad Boy with some signals 5 miles away, very happy


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone who is technically inclined and understands networking could assemble their own for less money than what Island Time charges. I just ordered the parts this morning (8db Antenna, Groove 52HPn high power interface, ethernet cable) for about $110 from Amazon. This is the same kit that they sell for $200.

If you aren't experienced with networking and want help making the system work then the Island Time option looks like a good one.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

The main thing us you want an Ethernet device. Do nor waste your time with any system that uses USB as the drivers are very flaky and unstable. I have had very good luck with the Ubuquie (sp?) devices. I have a several year old nano that has served ne well. Shame that most signals ate encrypted now. I have set up a few bullets with various antennas successfully. Not hard at all. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Our marina has had a few setups and they all stink. It's not bleeding edge technology anymore, so I always attribute this to cost control and inadequate antennas. We tried to stream netflix aboard for the kids, but it just kept dropping.

I rarely bother using there wifi anymore and just use our 3G service. If I want a movie, I go out for coffee or to the diner and download them while there. Often onto my phone. Renting through iTunes is awesome. You get 30 days to watch, after you download (although 24 hr to finish once you start watching). One huge tip...... download the SD version, not the defaulted HD version. The later take 5 times longer to download.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

This is what I have (well I was using an older version) but am not currently. I used it for years to share an internet connection in an apartment with another person in another building. It connected for months at a time. (the USB device I started with had to be rebooted a few times a day) It has a built in antenna, that is mostly omnidirectional, though I did find it somewhat directional. Came with a 110 volt power injector.

Amazon.com : Ubiquiti NanoStation M2 : Network Access Points : Computers & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31%[email protected]@[email protected]@31%2BUf1IdYlL

If I were starting again I would go with a bullet, if range is an issue there is a High Power version and there is a "Titanium" version that is supposed to be more durable.

this would be a good set up to start with:

Amazon.com : Ubiquiti BULLET2 AP or CPE Outdoor 802.11b/g : Network Access Points : Computers & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21gHZjsZM1L for 31.99

OR

Amazon.com : Ubiquiti BULLET2-HP High Power WiFi AP or CPE Outdoor 802.11b/g : Network Access Points : Computers & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31FZuxDrVtL for 68.99 (gives better range)
+




 for 22.50
+
Amazon.com: Super Power Supply® Power Over Ethernet Kit PoE 5V 12V 24V 48V 1A 2A 1.5A 2.1 5.5 Clear Modem Wifi Wireless WAN DSL 4G Wimax Router Switch Linksys Cisco Netgear E1000 E2000 E3000 E4200 E1200 E3200 E1500 E1550 E2100L Valet M10 M20 Plus WRT610N WRT54G2 WRT100 WRT330N E2500 WRT120N WRT150N WRT160N WRT160NL WRT310N WRT320N WRT350N WRT300N WRT400N WRT600N WRT54G WRT54GL WRT54GS WRTU54G-TM WRT54G-TM WNR834B WGR614 FS116 GS108 GS116 B G N WNR854T WNR1000 WNR2000 WNR3300 WNR3500L: Computers & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31jllLVvBLL for 3.89

So for under $60 or $100 depending on range. I think in a marina the standard bullet would be fine, but if you anchor out and want to see if there are any more distant signals you can grab, then the HP might be worth it. Just remember the other station will only put out so much power so it is going to be the antenna that helps receiving, therefor download speeds. Plus you will need a couple of Ethernet cables. you can run it straight to a router, or even to the Ethernet port on your laptop.

You can find cheap wireless routers on eBay or Craigslist all the time or use an old one from home if you have one. It is really easy to set up, took me like 10 min, and was connecting.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

We bought a Wiri AP, Cost around $500.


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

"technically inclined and understands networking".

I'm about 180 degrees out from being so inclined and understanding...


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

If all you want to do is improve your ability to pick up your marina's WiFi, the Bullet stuff might be overkill. Worse, you might find that after investing all that money, the marina's connection to the ISP is too slow to do what you want. No WiFi connection is going to fix that.

I had a similar problem that my slip is too far to pick up my marina's WiFi. I don't live aboard, I just wanted to be able to check weather, download GRIB fiels and chart updates, etc. before heading out for the day. I decided to invest the minimal amount, since I didn't know how good our marina's bandwidth would be. I picked up this from Amazon for $30. It's one of the USB devices that someone else dissed, and it worked fine for getting signal in my marina (unless the dockmaster unplugs the router):






I did not have any problems with flaky drivers under Windows. I actually preferred a USB device to ensure lower power consumption. Many of the devices require 120v hookup, which is fine at the dock, but not when anchored.

This one is only 802.11b/g (not n). Since I bought it, others have come out that are cheaper/better/faster. Just search Amazon for WiFi range extenders.

Remember that high gain sometimes means very directional, which can become unreliable when hunting around at anchor or even just rolling in wakes/waves.

Also, as someone else mentioned, you can pick up very high quality HDTV with a portable antenna and a USB tuner hooked to your computer. The cable companies try their very best to convince you otherwise, but I've done it for over 10 years from my home.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

TakeFive: The difference with the Bullet-type setups is that you can setup a short-range access point on your boat that allows the use of multiple devices. That'll be nice for us (where we normally have two tablets and a laptop).

That $22 Engenius antenna had pretty bad long term reviews on Amazon. That is why I chose this one even though it is more expensive:





I chose the Mikrotik 52hpn over the Bullet because the regular Bullets appeared to have mix reviews for outdoor durability and I'd like to eventually mount this at the masthead. It also added N and came with the POE adapter. I'll guess I'll see if I made the right choice in a year or two.

I ordered an ASUS WL-330NUL as my router for the internal WiFi network. It's tiny, USB powered (easy on boats) and I have another use for it if it doesn't work out for this one.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Alex W said:


> I chose the Mikrotik 52hpn over the Bullet because the regular Bullets appeared to have mix reviews for outdoor durability and I'd like to eventually mount this at the masthead.


Really? Where?

My first Bullet lasted through three hurricanes before water wicking through the o-ring drowned it. I replaced it and heat-shrinked the connection. Since then there is now a stainless steel version that is even more robust. If my current Bullet fails I'll look at that and the new Groove.

There are lots of wifi routers that run on 12V for the inside wifi, including the Linksys WRT-54GL. The Bullet and Linksys have a pretty light footprint on 12V.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I looked at Island Time again, after perusing this thread. Here's ITPC's take on Groove v. Bullet. The Groove is looking better on almost all counts


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If I could follow how to do this, I would probably add it aboard. Can someone walk me through, wifi repeaters for dummies? I can't follow what all these parts do.

For example, all we have aboard is an iPad, so when I hear USB and windows, I tune out.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Another great advantage for 3G is being able to access real time radar out to 3 miles, sometimes more. No way wifi will do that. I have a couple of apps that will do so, along with show your gps position relative to it all.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

In US coastal cruising we almost never use our wifi system anymore. It is the bullet system up on the first spreader and works great.
But more and more acess points are now secured. Most marina wifi sucks. The big jump for us was upgrading to 4g. I'm grandfathered into verizons unlimited, plus I have an unlimited hotspot for my wifes tablet and my laptop. Pandora anytime! Now outside of the US will be different.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Between all these gadgets, what sort of power draw are y'all seeing?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Alex W said:


> TakeFive: The difference with the Bullet-type setups is that you can setup a short-range access point on your boat that allows the use of multiple devices. That'll be nice for us (where we normally have two tablets and a laptop)...


Another option with the USB antenna would be to host an ad-hoc network from the connected laptop. It's supported in Windows networking with a checkbox that says something like "Share this network connection." I haven't actually done this with the antenna, though.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Minnewaska said:


> If I could follow how to do this, I would probably add it aboard. Can someone walk me through, wifi repeaters for dummies? I can't follow what all these parts do.
> 
> For example, all we have aboard is an iPad, so when I hear USB and windows, I tune out.


Me too! I'd love to set up a system like the bullet, for example, but I did a little research and the owners say it's "not for the faint of heart." They say it's not plug n play, and you have to know how to configure your computer.

Is there a complete system that comes with clear, step-by-step instructions that can get a system up and running, even though the user doesn't understand why it works?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

We use the Bullet and we also carry the ATT Wifi-hotspot. 

The Att has worked everywhere. It is fast. We ran all the way down the coast (several miles out) and never lost connectivity while others did. However, it is also pricey. We pay circa $55/month for 5 gig. If we go over 5 gig ,it is $10/gig. A single movie can eat up 2-3 gig or more. You are better off finding a Red Box (which seem to be everywhere).

TV will eat more power than your booster.

The booster has been used more to pull in the crappy broadcast of marinas than while on the hook. We find very, very few open broadcasts. And many of the broadcasts have some way of knowing if you are not inside the storefront or within a reasonable space. I am not tech literate, but we have been kicked out of some sites.

I have had very poor experience with Beacon, everywhere. I would not count on it. 

My experiences. Let me know if you need more info. And btw, I bought min from Island TIme also. I know I could have built it myself, and probably saved money, but this was easy and I had the option of reaching out to him for tech support.

Brian


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

TakeFive said:


> Another option with the USB antenna would be to host an ad-hoc network from the connected laptop. It's supported in Windows networking with a checkbox that says something like "Share this network connection." I haven't actually done this with the antenna, though.


I don't want to turn on the PC and configure this every time we want to use another device. I often do a quick check for weather and email first thing in the morning for instance (helpful when cruising because we might take off quickly if there is a small weather window).

Bad Bullet reviews were found on Amazon:
Amazon.com : Ubiquiti BULLET-M2-HP Outdoor 802.11 B/G/N M2HP : Network Access Points : Computers & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31FZuxDrVtL

This one held a lot of weight for me:
Amazon.com: Otis' review of Ubiquiti BULLET-M2-HP Outdoor 802.11 B/G/[email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@4184PBQTgHL

I also have 4G tethering on my cell phone and use that when cruising. However there are tons of great anchorages and marinas that don't have reliable cellular service, but who have working WiFi, especially in the San Juan Islands.


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

Multihullgirl said:


> I looked at Island Time again, after perusing this thread. Here's ITPC's take on Groove v. Bullet. The Groove is looking better on almost all counts


The groove in this comparison is interesting for sure. I may get one just so I can play with it's operating system RouterOS (new to me). The one shown here is only 500 MW of output power compared to the Bullet 2HP at 1000 MW. Not sure if grove has a 1000 MW model but 500 should be plenty for most uses. The AirOS in the Bullet allows one to turn down the power so as not to interfere with your neighbors when in close proximity.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Bought my bullet from Island Time PC. Pretty easy to install. Did get good help from Bob at IT PC for minor issues.

you do need to search for new signals when you move but after that no need to mess with it


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

mitchbrown said:


> ...The one shown here is only 500 MW of output power compared to the Bullet 2HP at 1000 MW. Not sure if grove has a 1000 MW model but 500 should be plenty for most uses...


I hope you mean mW, for obvious reasons.  :laugher


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Alex W said:


> I don't want to turn on the PC and configure this every time we want to use another device. I often do a quick check for weather and email first thing in the morning for instance (helpful when cruising because we might take off quickly if there is a small weather window)...


Makes sense. My suggestion was directed at OP, since he doesn't know if the marina's service is reliable. Better to do a $30 experiment than a $300 one.


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

Also the Groove runs on a min voltage of 9.5 compared to 10.5 on the bullet which could be an advantage if you want to run if off the ships 12 volt battery supply. I don't recommend this unless you are pretty comfortable with your knowledge of the cat 5 pin out as you could damage the Groove/Bullet. But one more reason the Groove may be interesting to me.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> My experiences. Let me know if you need more info. And btw, I bought min from Island TIme also. I know I could have built it myself, and probably saved money, but this was easy and I had the option of reaching out to him for tech support.


I looked hard at building systems from scratch in quantities of 10 to 20 per year. You can't beat the prices of places like IslandTime PC. The big pieces aren't hard to beat but by the time you add in all the mounting brackets you've blown the budget unless you have access to heavy sheet metal, a brake, and a drill press.



Alex W said:


> Bad Bullet reviews were found on Amazon:


I read through all the one and two star reviews. I didn't see anything that didn't look like a user problem except the water infiltration problems which I cannot explain. They run completely counter to my experience. It took three hurricanes to drown my first Bullet. Perhaps poor reassembly after installation?


----------



## THEFRENCHA (Jan 26, 2003)

For me most simple way to have Netflix on board would be to download several movies on IPad from home and then connect to tv on board via Chrome 
Works fine and low cost


----------



## THEFRENCHA (Jan 26, 2003)

And this looks like it is going to solve all our problems
Iridium, Globalstar Pursue Customers With Satellite Wi-Fi - Bloomberg


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

mitchbrown said:


> Also the Groove runs on a min voltage of 9.5 compared to 10.5 on the bullet which could be an advantage if you want to run if off the ships 12 volt battery supply. I don't recommend this unless you are pretty comfortable with your knowledge of the cat 5 pin out as you could damage the Groove/Bullet. But one more reason the Groove may be interesting to me.


can you explain 'knowledge of cat 5 pin out' please? The reason why I asked about the power for the system is just that, I'd like to run it from the boat's system...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

The Island Time system with the bullet uses a POE injector...power over ethernet black box that you use to send voltage from the ships system to the bullet on one pair of the cat 5 wires. I assume this other system uses something similar. 
The Island Time system has all the parts to set this up


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

THEFRENCHA said:


> For me most simple way to have Netflix on board would be to download several movies on IPad from home and then connect to tv on board via Chrome
> Works fine and low cost


The NetFlix subscription I had on my iPad required streaming, you couldn't download and watch later. Streaming all but requires a wifi connection. I cancelled it and rent from iTunes now.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

THEFRENCHA said:


> And this looks like it is going to solve all our problems
> Iridium, Globalstar Pursue Customers With Satellite Wi-Fi - Bloomberg


From that this is what worries me about satalite service in general.



> Globalstar posted a net loss of $205 million on revenue of about $23 million in the third quarter. Iridium, meanwhile, stopped offering a long-range financial outlook in October as it re-evaluates the effect of lower subscriber growth.


I don't know how much longer they can continue to loose money. It would really stink to be relying on them and have them go out of business. At the price of there services they are going to have a hard time getting much in the way of a user base. Just the rich and super rich. Not much of a mass market. Even the new spot phone is expensive.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

miatapaul said:


> From that this is what worries me about satalite service in general.
> 
> I don't know how much longer they can continue to loose money. It would really stink to be relying on them and have them go out of business. At the price of there services they are going to have a hard time getting much in the way of a user base. Just the rich and super rich. Not much of a mass market. Even the new spot phone is expensive.


I looked up Iridium Communications. They have a couple hundred million in cash and generated a $46 million profit in the first 9 months of 2013, even after taking $56 million in non-cash depreciation charges. Their cash from operations is huge, at $144 milllion for that period, but their new investments continue to eclipse that by two fold, so they keep on borrowing to fund capital expenditures.

That's certainly solvent. However, while these all sound like huge amounts of money, the company has over $900 million invested in it by shareholders. They are not getting a terrible good return on a risky investment, with most of their assets in space!! 

The market cap of their stock is about half their book value, as the market probably doesn't believe they can do all that much better. I think they will stay around, but the initial investors lost half their money. Sort of like building a golf course or most recreational businesses. The second owners make money.


----------



## Missingyou (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm also using a Ubiquiti Bullet, but the newer Titanium Version. It's housing is made of cast aluminum and does not have LED's, so it is nearly completely sealed. The connector at the base has a gasket and compression seal that squeezes down on the Ethernet cable similar to a Sealtight Conduit Grip. 

I have the Engenius Omni Directional antenna, but am considering something better before sending a rigger up to mount it on the mast. So far I have just hoisted it up the flag haylard. It works great but is tricky to setup depending on how you use it.

It comes with a 110V PoE(Power over Ethernet) Injector (an inline power supply that feeds juice into the Ethernet cable). If you want 12V you will need to search the web for a 12V to 15V(or24V) PoE. The original Bullet is 15V and the newer Titanium 24V.


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

Multihullgirl said:


> can you explain 'knowledge of cat 5 pin out' please? The reason why I asked about the power for the system is just that, I'd like to run it from the boat's system...


Multi Hull

What Im talking about is striping the cat 5 cable and extracting the wires that the Bullet/Groove uses to power itself and connecting them to your boats 12 volt system If memory serves its the blue/blue white for + and brown/brown white for -. Lots of info on the web if you google it. Also you can get a wireless router that uses 12 Volts (im using a Netgear) and be free of the need for 110 power. I leave them running 24/7 and never really even notice the draw on the batteries. It works great. Good luck


----------



## Missingyou (Aug 16, 2013)

Multihullgirl said:


> can you explain 'knowledge of cat 5 pin out' please? The reason why I asked about the power for the system is just that, I'd like to run it from the boat's system...


I think what you are really looking for is a passive PoE, much easier, but here is a more appropriate option in my opinion, followed by two passive choices. The first one is actually intended for the Bullet, it has the proper voltage, and grounding if used with shielded cable with bleed wire. This is really the correct approach. The second and third options are passive, whatever you feed in is what comes out. These would obviously be the least expensive route and a lot easier than trying to splice power into an ethernet cable. Again, my choice would be the first option from Bitstorm, but hey I was once a stink boater and money is no object. 

Power Over Ethernet Injector from Bitstorm, 15.5Volts output, 12V Input

Power Over Ethernet Passive Poe Adapter Injector Splitter Kit 5V 12V 24V 48V | eBay

NeweggBusiness - Premiertek PT-POE Passive PoE Power Injector


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Multihullgirl said:


> can you explain 'knowledge of cat 5 pin out' please? The reason why I asked about the power for the system is just that, I'd like to run it from the boat's system...


You can run it from the boat's system. No problem. There is a piece of equipment cited above called a PoE (power over Ethernet) injector. It's just some splices in a plastic box.

Here's what is going on:

The RJ-45 connector used on Cat 5 Ethernet cables has 8 wire pins. Only four (4) are actually used to send data back and forth. What the PoE injector does is stick power (plus and minus) on a pair of wires otherwise unused. The reference to knowledge of the pin out would allow you to make your own injector. At $5 to $15 its hardly worth it. Just buy one.


----------



## wannabsailor (Jul 9, 2012)

Time to show my ignorance, but also time to learn, so are you guys saying that if someone was sailing from... say L.A. to Honolulu, then for those 30 some days they would not have access to wifi, phone service, computer links, no television news for 30 days...etc.? (which might be so bad!)


----------



## CapnChuck (Apr 4, 2013)

wannabsailor said:


> Time to show my ignorance, but also time to learn, so are you guys saying that if someone was sailing from... say L.A. to Honolulu, then for those 30 some days they would not have access to wifi, phone service, computer links, no television news for 30 days...etc.? (which might be so bad!)


That's pretty accurate. You can do emails or voice communications via HF radio or sat phone, if the sat phone works. Chuck


----------



## olysux (Feb 17, 2014)

i tether to my phone. need to jailbreak to avoid data costs


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

All of the parts for building my own system arrived in the last couple of days.

Mounting the TrendNet antenna to a rail or pole will be very straightforward. It has a nice mounting plate that will be easy to adapt to standard rail hardware.

The Mikrotik Groove 52HPn has a great radio. From inside my house I can see and join a friend's WiFi network that is down the block with a lot of houses in the way. I never even see it from other WiFi networks, let alone can join it.

The RouterOS used on the Mikrotik isn't really designed for joining WiFi networks (it is designed to act as an Access Point). You can do it, but joining a network is fairly cumbersome as you have to scan networks from one page, set the password and encryption type that you'll use on another page, and finally use a third one to do the connection. It has good WiFi scanning tools, but it's oddly missing the ability to tell you which networks have encryption turned on.

There is a pretty extensive scripting interface and API, I'm hoping to write an easy tool that makes it easier to scan local WiFi networks and join them. I'm guessing that is part of the value add that IslandTime adds to their package. In the meantime I wouldn't recommend this as a DIY project if you aren't very comfortable with computer networking.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Alex W said:


> All of the parts for building my own system arrived in the last couple of days.
> 
> Mounting the TrendNet antenna to a rail or pole will be very straightforward. It has a nice mounting plate that will be easy to adapt to standard rail hardware.
> 
> ...


That is good to hear, have you ever used a Ubiquiti system? I would be very interested in hearing a comparison. I currently have a Nano-station, but would like to replace it with something less directional and with greater range. I have found the utility on board seems very easy to use, though I did not try any scripting on it, as it was stationary and once set up was fine. Around here there are lots of WiFi's that are run by the internet providers and seem to be just about everywhere. Of course you have to be a subscriber.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I haven't used the Ubiquiti Bullet systems. Based on this walkthrough it looks a little easier to use:
http://dl.ubnt.com/docs/M_Series_Beginner_Guide.pdf

In particular the "Site Survey" shown on the top of page 8 is a lot better than the one that Mikrotik offers.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I use a Alfa unit The AWUS036H unit is also the 'guts' in many $200 units. If you know the direction your signal is then this is the one to go for. Otherwise the vertical rubber ducky.

Alfa 1000mW Wi Fi AWUS036H w 5 DB Omni 7 DB Directional Antenna Long Range Kit 4718050300143 | eBay

Mine has served me well all over the Carib with an external aerial.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I have an alpha on my x-wife's pc but I find I have to power cycle it about every week. My nanostation runs for months and months without issue. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

My head is spinning over all this!


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

SVAuspicious said:


> There are lots of wifi routers that run on 12V for the inside wifi, including the Linksys WRT-54GL.


I have two WRT-54GL's if anyone wants one. PM me.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm using the ASUS 330NUL as my onboard router. It is extremely small (the size of a USB flash drive), consumes almost no power, and is powered by a USB plug (easy to integrate into 12V). It is also very cheap (about $30 on Amazon). It'll hide nicely behind my wiring panel.

https://www.asus.com/Networking/WL330NUL


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I was wrong about the RouterOS running on the Groove 52HPn not showing which wireless networks have passwords and which ones do not. One of the output fields is "flags" and that has a P if the network is password protected.

Overall the device works, but has a steep learning curve and would be hard to use for someone without existing networking experience. Based on the manual the Ubiquiti devices do look a little easier.


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

Alex W said:


> Overall the device works, but has a steep learning curve and would be hard to use for someone without existing networking experience. Based on the manual the Ubiquiti devices do look a little easier.


Well, I've got a Bullet Titanium with an 8db Omni on the backstay for WAN access and a Picostation on board as a boat hotspot. Ubiquity's software may be easier but it isn't easy without some networking experience.


----------

